# Wasted must when testing sg?



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm new to making Mead and have read and saw videos about how after you take your readings, not to pour the must back in the fermentor.

But the same people that say it, also say to disinfect the tube and hydrometer?

Why disinfect if your not pouring it back. And also, won't the tube filling take alot of your brew? especially if you test it 2-3 times.

So, are you pouring it back in or not?


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

I disinfect the equipment using potassium metabisulfite solution. Sometimes I pour it back. Sometimes I drink it. Depends on how far along it is. Never have had a batch of wine go bad on me.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (Apr 3, 2013)

If you have a wide mouth fermenter, sanitize the hydrometer and put it straight in the must. 
If you have a narrow mouth fermenter, sanitize the hydrometer and tube and pour it back in.
Or if it's close to final gravity, drink it!


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

I believe it's important for beginner wine makers to taste the must at all stages of the process, to get a feel for how it works, and the changes that occur throughout the long process.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

The only time I have had a must spoil was when I used antique yeast, oh and when I had too high a starting specific gravity. Was a stuck fermentation and everything I did made things worse until I showed it the floor drain. Do not push the envelope with too high a sugar content and if the yeast if getting old, put it in a starter and let things get rolling in a quart of must then mix that in. I wash my equipment but mead making is just not near as fussy as making small beer with low specific gravity which will spoil in a heartbeat. A must that will produce 12% alcohol infected with 10mg of lively yeast will outcompete the bad bacterial every time. I dump my samples back in unless making room to add more honey 'ie' step feeding. I am currently adding a pint of honey every two weeks to six gallon carboys or when the SG returns below 1 When the taste is just right sweet it will be done and ready for long term aging. My only fear of infection now is acetobacter and it would take a real Hector to fight its way into these brews even if the air locks fail or my tools were not spotless.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Vance G said:


> ...beer with low specific gravity which will spoil in a heartbeat...


Beer with a low SG?

People do that?


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Even when in 5 or 6 gallon carboys with a little practice you can learn how much head space to leave so you can place your hydrometer right in the carboy still reach the stem and get a reading. I do always spray with a solution of 3 TBS. Potassium metabisulphite (K-Met) to 1 gal water this sterilizes the hydrometer and does not need rinsing as it preserves the mead.


----------

